# Petty Officer Shaun Lin



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Petty Officer Shaun Lin



*United States Coast Guard Office of Law Enforcement
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Wednesday, October 13, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 23
*Tour of Duty:* 3 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Training accident
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 13, 2010
*Incident Location:* Virginia
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Petty Officer Shaun Lin died during a training exercise in the James River, near Newport News, Virginia.

He was attempting to transfer from a 25-foot small boat to the U.S. Coast Guard Cutter Frank Drew when he fell from a ladder into the water near the Monitor-Merrimac Bridge Tunnel.

His body was recovered the following evening after an intensive search by Coast Guard and local police and rescue dive teams.

Petty Officer Lin had served with the United States Coast Guard for three years and was assigned to MSST New York.

Agency Contact Information
United States Coast Guard Office of Law Enforcement
2100 2nd Street, SW
Washington, DC 20593

Phone: (202) 372-2183

_*Please contact the United States Coast Guard Office of Law Enforcement for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Rest in Peace! Your service and sacrafice will not be forgotten.


----------



## dano448 (Feb 21, 2006)

Thank you for your service and your sacrifice PO Linn.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Petty Officer


----------

